# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Skin on Hake Fillets

## AmithS

My partners and i are having a debate about the skin on hake fillets.

I believe it should be skinned before being served to the customer while some food stores serve the fish with the skin on.

They believe that the skin is left on the 1 side of the fish for a reason i.e. the fish wont break when preparing and that customers prefer it so that they can pull of the batter if they dont like to eat the batter ?

Whats you opinion?

----------


## adrianh

I just like snoek

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

We use skin on hake in all the shops and have no problems. It helps hold the fish together. If you use fresh and fillet then it is a possibility.
I personally prefer fish without skin unless done on a hot grill

----------


## AmithS

Do you leave the skin on your fish when you batter it?

How do you prepare your snoek?

----------


## Vincent

we remove the skin from the fillets, and have had no problems with the fish breaking apart.

----------


## HR Solutions

Vincent - SERIOUS ! ?

----------


## pmbguy

I think it’s a preference thing, I like the skin on, my wife does not. I batter with skin or without skin when I prepare fillets. I think that the skin is rather tasty, it has some fats and flavours that the meat does not. Dammit, now I'm hungry. If you prefer a fillet without the skin you can pull it off easily after pouring boiled water on it.

----------


## HR Solutions

Eish ...

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Frozen have you can take the skin off, no problem.
Fresh have depends, fillet size, freshness, transportation damage etc

----------


## pmbguy

I will go as far as to say that I would happily eat only the fish skins if it weighed the same as fish meat :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vincent

> Vincent - SERIOUS ! ?


Aaah, just re-read my post.  :Embarrassment:  

We remove the skin while the fish is frozen, and don't have fish breaking apart. ( I hope that makes better sense)  :Wink:

----------


## wynn

I would be wary of eating bought fish without being able to see the skin because you don't know what you are getting (shark meat, reconstituted fish  :Wink:  )

The only fillets I would be prepared to eat without skin is fish I have personally filleted.

If you don't like eating the skin just remove the flesh off the underside.

----------


## Sparks

I agree, the skin is the tastiest part of the fish, it is also where the "fat" of the fish is(Vit E oil) so why waste it. Wynn, if you were to have properly prepared shark you will love it guaranteed no bones. It is one of my favourites.

----------

